# Venison Brats and Summer Sausage



## scottnumber2 (Mar 17, 2011)

Any help would be appreciated: I will be smoking venison summer sausage along with venison bratwurst. First, the summer sausage will be hung vertically in a propane smoker. I need to know how long to smoke at each external temp and the thresholds for each internal temp before applying the smoke. Second, I lost my recipes so if you could send some that would be great.  i plan on mixing 55% pork to 45 % venison and stuffing 3lb sticks. The brats I want to mix Beef, pork and venison equal parts. Typically brats are not cooked until time of consumption, but I want to be different. Smoked sounds good, then just heat and serve? I think. Anway I rambled on long enough. BTW- I will be thawing the meat for the next few days and plan on doing the mixing, smoking next week. Any help is appreciated. -scott


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Scott, Welcome to SMF. I'm sure one of our resident sausage gurus's will be along shortly to help you out. Good luck & welcome to the party!


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 17, 2011)

Welcome to SMF,

Don't forget to check in at the Roll Call Thread and Introduce Yourself and tell us a little about your Equipment.

I don't do wild game I am strictly a Beef and Pork kind of guy so I am not much help on mixing it with other meats...

Someone who hunts will be along soon to help you...



  

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.
 

This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.

Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourseE


----------

